# snow day....



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lamppost to Narnia?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the top one and the one above the "narnia" one are actually near my house.  the rest are Central Park.

more to follow.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> These would be great with effects.


don't you think that's in the works?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love the 7th one. I keep staring at it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I love the 7th one. I keep staring at it.


afraid the tree is gonna eat you?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

no.. just something about it really strikes me.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just beautiful!  I miss the snow!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Just beautiful! I miss the snow!


I'll happily give you some!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shots, Scarlet.  Overall good to excellent exposure compensation, which is especially evident with the snow shots taken in bright sunlight rather than in shade.  Really like shots 2, 3, 6 (for the angled perspective), and 9.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.  I always love your pictures, Scarlet.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I love the 7th one. I keep staring at it.


Number 7 also caught my eye. My first thought was "What a perfect tree for a tree house"

Beauteous pictures, Scarlet.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful photos, as usual, Scarlet. Although I consider snow to be a royal pain at times, it is beautiful. (I didn't think that on Thursday, however, when my car ended up in a field full of snow after having barely missed a utility pole.)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are awfully pretty, but snow and ice can be such a PITA sometimes!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

More snow, more photos.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the tree in the 7th shot, first set of photos.  It looks like it's beckoning another dancer-tree to come join in the music.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And it is still going, even further south than Scarlet.  I deal with Washington, DC in my work, and they have fax machines out of service and buildings closed down due to losing power.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I'm in Maryland. Today, our snow is gray and dingy!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Vet said:


> Beautiful pictures! I'm in Maryland. Today, our snow is gray and dingy!


so is most of mine. the shots below are taking from an overpass looking down at a subway cut.





































icicles on a church near work....


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Great pictures, Scarlet!  I can't believe I've never checked out this forum before...


----------

